
Israel's NSO showcases drone tech, pushes to counter rights abuse allegations - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-israel-nso-drones/israels-nso-showcases-drone-tech-pushes-to-counter-rights-abuse-allegations-idUSKBN23F2FX
======
aspenmayer
‘Israel's NSO Group showcased a new anti-drone defence on Monday, giving the
public a rare look at its technology as it seeks to counter allegations that
another of its products has aided privacy breaches and political surveillance.

‘The new system, Eclipse, commandeers intruding drones and, according to NSO,
costs "hundreds of thousands of dollars" to provide stadium-sized protection.
More than 10 countries have bought it to safeguard sites like energy
facilities, NSO said.‘

